# Rotten Tomatoes...



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Has failed utterly, again.  90% for District 9?  Fresh and innovative?  A bold new stroke with rich political undertones? NEIL BLOWKAMP? It was none of these.  Shitty, documentary style filming, crappy characters, shoddy half ass plot, and not enough gore to make up for it. As if there ever would be.  Take your political statement and shove it right up your ass, blowkamp. This film is worse than The Blair Witch Project. Viral marketing rant to come soon.  Some kitschy flyers and a keen website do not a good movie make.


----------



## Dass (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Has failed utterly, again.  90% for District 9?  Fresh and innovative?  A bold new stroke with rich political undertones? NEIL BLOWKAMP? It was none of these.  Shitty, documentary style filming, crappy characters, shoddy half ass plot, and not enough gore to make up for it. As if there ever would be.  Take your political statement and shove it right up your ass, blowkamp. This film is worse than The Blair Witch Project. Viral marketing rant to come soon.  Some kitschy flyers and a keen website do not a good movie make.



You're aware RT is based on a collection of various critic's opinions, right? A more accurate statement is Critics have failed utterly.

Which I'd buy. 4 bastards had the nerve to give Star Wars a negative review.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Dass said:


> You're aware RT is based on a collection of various critic's opinions, right? A more accurate statement is Critics have failed utterly.
> 
> Which I'd buy. 4 bastards had the nerve to give Star Wars a negative review.


To be honest, it was one the only critics websites I had any faith left in.  Then they pulled this crap.  I long for the days when the quality of CG and the PR campaign leading up to a movie are acceptable substitutes for plot substance and characters you can identify with.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 19, 2009)

Rotton Tomatoes get's its scores from top reviewers. So obviously a LOT of people liked it.

Just go to the regular reviews done by regular members if you want a less biased score


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

District 9 was amazing.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2009)

I didn't know anything about this movie before I went to see it.  And wouldn't you know it?  Without realizing that it was supposed to be ground-breaking and thought-provoking, I actually really enjoyed it.  I mean, yeah.. it wasn't particularly ground-breaking or thought-provoking (ooohh, you're making the aliens the good guys this time, whoop-de-freaking do), but goddamn it, they kept up the crazy pace of things throughout the whole two hours.  That, to me, made it fun to watch, despite the stupid characters, overused concepts, plot holes, and shaky camera style.  I guess it's 'cause it went by so damn fast I didn't have time to think about what was going on, but that's good enough for me.  As long as I don't take the time to analyze it, anyway.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought District 9 was quite cool
Had me on the edge of my stool
The action was fun
With the alien gun
I'd let those guys swim in my pool


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Rotton Tomatoes get's its scores from *"top reviewers"*. So obviously *"a LOT of people liked it"*.
> 
> Just go to the regular reviews done by regular members if you want a less biased score


Bolded for emphasis.  What the hell constitutes a "top reviewer".  If the base of people who agree with him are as most movie goers are nowadays, all it takes to garner a "top review" is some giant robots and tits. Not exactly food for thought.



Jashwa said:


> District 9 was amazing.


See above.



M. Le Renard said:


> but that's good enough for me.


. People settle for less more and more.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Bolded for emphasis.  What the hell constitutes a "top reviewer".  If the base of people who agree with him are as most movie goers are nowadays, all it takes to garner a "top review" is some giant robots and tits. Not exactly food for thought.
> 
> 
> See above.
> ...


Wait, did I miss giant robots and tits in district 9?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 19, 2009)

It's pretty fucking racist and insulting too. 


http://www.nypress.com/article-20206-from-mothership-to-bullship.html


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's pretty fucking racist and insulting too.
> 
> 
> http://www.nypress.com/article-20206-from-mothership-to-bullship.html


Armond White is the shit.  Fuck Siskel AND Ebert. I love the comments section, everybody who says the film is great can't back it up with a reason why.
EDIT- Best comment there.

"Blomkamp and Jackson created a very shallow allegory that makes a shamefully gratuitous caricature of grave historical events. I agree with White; District 9 imposes generic CGI-heavy action and mindlessness on a topic that requires a far more nuanced illustration of the tensions it attempts to portray. I don't think being uncomfortable with dangerous aliens who possess advanced weapons wreaking havoc in your country is a symptom of xenophobia, although the treatment of the residents of the real District 6 certainly was. I like the intensely hateful ad hominem attacks on Mr. White: "Kill yourself! The movie was entertaining!""


----------



## DuncanFox (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ...everybody who says the film is great can't back it up with a reason why.



Here's a reason it's great: I enjoyed watching it.  Why do people need to justify _why_ they enjoy something?


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Here's a reason it's great: I enjoyed watching it.  Why do people need to justify _why_ they enjoy something?


Basically, this is me calling the movie going populace a bunch of neanderthal consumers. GUNS GO BOOM, BOMBS GO BOOM, ME NOT THINK ABOOT PLOT, WHAT THAT? ME SPOONFED BRAINDEAD DOLLAR SIGN.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Basically, this is me calling the movie going populace a bunch of neanderthal consumers. GUNS GO BOOM, BOMBS GO BOOM, ME NOT THINK ABOOT PLOT, WHAT THAT? ME SPOONFED BRAINDEAD DOLLAR SIGN.



District 9 is film salami. Just like Twilight is literary salami. It's not meant to be great. It's just food for the masses. It entertains people but if you attempt to perceive it intelligently and try and justify everything it looks like shit.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> District 9 is film salami. Just like Twilight is literary salami. It's not meant to be great. It's just food for the masses. It entertains people but if you attempt to perceive it intelligently and try and justify everything it looks like shit.


I guess I have higher expectations. I wonder why I even go to the movies anymore. It is a sorely disappointing experience almost every time.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2009)

> People settle for less more and more.


I suppose.  It has been a while since I've really expected much from movies, though.  It has been a very long time since I've seen a really _good_ movie, so I probably just lowered my expectations without really thinking about it.
Reading this stuff people are posting about the apartheid, though... hmmm.  I admit I'm not real familiar with South Africa's history, so when watching the movie, I didn't realize just how blatantly offensive it was.  Well, that kills the thrill quite a bit.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

If you expect some cinematic masterpiece every time you go to the theatre, what do you expect?

Me? I enjoyed the film. Sure, it wasn't the greatest science fiction film of our time as some have claimed. But I liked watching it. The special effects were fantastic for their budget ($30 million) and I thought the pacing and such was decent. I mean, there were places where it was lacking, of course. It was emotional, and I really felt for the main character. I identified with him, shared his pain. (well, not literally obviously)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

I never thought that I would see the day when Azure made a BAAAAAAWWWWWW thread.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Azure (Sep 20, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> If you expect some cinematic masterpiece every time you go to the theatre, what do you expect?
> 
> Me? I enjoyed the film. Sure, it wasn't the greatest science fiction film of our time as some have claimed. But I liked watching it. The special effects were fantastic for their budget ($30 million) and I thought the pacing and such was decent. I mean, there were places where it was lacking, of course. It was emotional, and I really felt for the main character. I identified with him, shared his pain. (well, not literally obviously)


I expected it not to be a fucking rehash, zombie corpse of a movie.  There was nothing original at all.  Aliens?  Check. Ridiculous weapons? Check. Pretentious documentary camera style? Check, though they did switch it up somewhere in there, which makes it even dumber, they couldn't even stick to their guns. There was wholly nothing original about this movie, and to top it off they basically belittled a nation in the process, in some lame attempt to make us look like the bad guys, and invite us to think about our own inhumanity to man.  Except the aliens deserved what they got, so they fucking failed utterly in that respect as well. Nothing invites Xenophobia like a crawling nest of aliens with advanced weapons and bad manners living on your bloody planet.  That's not xenophobia, that's just being fucking practical.



David M. Awesome said:


> I never thought that I would see the day when Azure made a BAAAAAAWWWWWW thread.
> 
> I am disappoint.


I want my 9.50 back, and I want to kick Blowkamp right in his pretentious ballsack.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I want my 9.50 back, and I want to kick Blowkamp right in his pretentious ballsack.



Let me wipe away those tears :-*


----------



## Attaman (Sep 20, 2009)

Here you go Azure.


----------



## Azure (Sep 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Here you go Azure.


OH MY GOD! This is great.  I never even knew this guy existed.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> OH MY GOD! This is great.  I never even knew this guy existed.


Think this is great, wait 'till you watch how he quit his job.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 20, 2009)

spill does great reviews
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdYpQgSG3GA


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

I love that guy with the glasses.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 21, 2009)

OP makes a good argument on mainstream entertainment..
Every year I see less and less movies similar to, let's say, Gentlemen Prefer Blondes. That movie didn't rely on explosions to keep the audiences' seats. It relied on good performances and fricken dance numbers. Nowadays it's more about high production value than actual deep emotional content.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2009)

This is why you should go see Inglourious Basterds instead.

They don't even try to be more than _awesome_.


----------

